# Cockapoo Hunting a Squirrel!



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

When we found out that we were going to be getting Cocoa, we went on YouTube & searched for some videos of cockapoos.. This is one of the ones that came up  I think this is one of the funniest things I've ever seen!  By the way, do your cockapoos like to go after squirrels? Cocoa does 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qC5l1zKlQLY&NR=1


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

lol saw that one a while ago. have you seen Kendall the cockapoo yet, she is so cute lol i found it amusing that there is a cockapoo with the same name as me, ant that i have cockapoos. will neet to post a video on my account soon there are no videos of my Echo.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

i was hysterical the first time i saw it.. i just loved the way he was sitting & when he turned his head really slow & looked @ the door, haha  i did see a few videos of kendall the cockapoo, she is cute & it is kind of funny that you have cockapoos & shes a cockapoo named kendall  Let me know when you post videos of your cockapoo, i'd like to see them


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

if you time in any of my girls names you get them apart from Echo.


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

That's a funny video.  Ben used to chase the rabbits in our back yard. Then he realized they're just too fast for him, and so he stopped chasing. He still enjoys stalking them though. He stare at them and sneak up, and if he does run it's not for long.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Kendal: I watched some of your videos... I liked the tog-o-war one 

Dave: Cocoa does the same thing, but he also tries to chase squirrels, birds & sometimes cars. He hasn't tried to chase a car in a while, but he still watches them as they go by. It's funny, bec. his head moves along with the car  Oh, & sometimes he tries to go after leaves that are blowing in the wind


----------



## Dave (May 25, 2009)

CutieCocoaCockapoo said:


> Kendal: I watched some of your videos... I liked the tog-o-war one
> 
> Dave: Cocoa does the same thing, but he also tries to chase squirrels, birds & sometimes cars. He hasn't tried to chase a car in a while, but he still watches them as they go by. It's funny, bec. his head moves along with the car  Oh, & sometimes he tries to go after leaves that are blowing in the wind


Chasing the leaves reminds me of how Ben and our neighbor's dog chase bubbles. We bought a bubble blower and both the dogs go nuts.


----------



## CutieCocoaCockapoo (Jan 1, 2010)

Haha, that sounds funny, I think I might try doing that to see what Cocoa does


----------

